# Tsunami Victims : Appeal For Donations



## Neutral Singh (Dec 31, 2004)

*Appeal for donations*

The Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has also appealed for donations to the PM national relief fund. 

_"Thousands of people have lost their lives and property worth crores of rupees has been damaged. I appeal to all citizens to donate generously. The cheque or draft should be addressed to the Prime Minister's national relief fund and should be sent to the Prime Minister's office, South block, New Delhi,"_ said Singh.

In view of the appeal, 12 banks have been authorised to receive such donations.They are State Bank of India, Central Bank of India, Union Bank of India, Dena Bank, Syndicate Bank, Corporation Bank, Bank of India, Indian Overseas Bank, Punjab National Bank, Indian Bank, Allahabad Bank and Citi Bank. ( Taken from NDTV.com )

The following are some if the organizations that are collection donations for Tsunami Relif Work... 

*Tsunami Relief*​
*Action Against Hunger*
*American Red Cross*
*American Jewish World Service*
*BAPS Care International*
*CARE*
*Direct Relief International*
*GOAL*
*Habitat for Humanity International*
*International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent*
*Islamic Relief Worldwide*
*Karuna Trust*
*Network for Good*
*Oxfam International (US page)*
*Sarvodaya*
*Save the Children*
*UNICEF (US page)*
*World Food Programme (UN)*
*Sikh Philosophy Network requests members and visitors to donate generously...*


----------



## Arvind (Dec 31, 2004)

Any idea, How to do it so that it reaches PM relief fund ASAP?


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jan 2, 2005)

Right... in the first post i have put links to some organizations that are collecting donations for the Relief Work...

Regards


----------

